# Airdeck-Druckluft , Holz oder Aluboden ???



## goepfi74 (19. Juni 2011)

hallo habe jetzt mal ein thema erstellt was die böden von schlauchbooten betrifft . ich möchte mir gerne ein schlauchboot zulegen bin mir jetzt aber nicht wirklich sicher mit welchen boden ich es nehmen sollte , von daher bitte ich euch mal hier eure erfahrungen niederzuschreiben . das boot welches ich mir zulegen möchte sollte zügig auf bzw. abgebaut werden da es nur für tagesausflüge dienen soll . z.B. zum spinangeln auf seen oder zum karpfenansitz zum futter und montageausbringen . ich persönlich tendiere ja für airdeck-hochdruckluft system da einige sagen es würde insgesammt im packgewicht leichter sein und würde sich auch leichter und schneller aufbauen lassen . sind die neuen druckluftböden wirklich so steif und gut bzw. empfehlenswert oder sollte man auf holz oder aluboden ausweichen .


----------



## benzy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Airdeck-Druckluft , Holz oder Aluboden ???*

Hallo,

also ich würde denn doch lieber zu Holz oder Alu raten! Airdeck ist zwar leichter aber die Oberfläche ist  schmutzempfindlicher!


----------



## goepfi74 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Airdeck-Druckluft , Holz oder Aluboden ???*



benzy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich würde denn doch lieber zu Holz oder Alu raten! Airdeck ist zwar leichter aber die Oberfläche ist  schmutzempfindlicher!


ja es ist doch auch ein boot und keine wohnstube vom schmutz her ist es mir egal das kann man auch wieder abkärchern . zur not kann man sich auch eine anti rutschmatte (gummischrotmatte) zuschneiden und hineinlegen soetwas haben wir auf arbeit in 6 und 8mm das zeug ist leicht und lässt sich auch gut reinigen . aber danke für deine schnelle antwort #6


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Airdeck-Druckluft , Holz oder Aluboden ???*

Holz und Aluböden machen das Boot zudem Verwindungssteifer, was das Boot ein Quäntchen schneller bzw. stabiler macht.
Wenn man also auch mal gern im stehen drillt, bzw. auch mal auf nem Fluss einem "Welle machendem" Boot /Schiff begenet- könnts nur von Vorteil sein.

Kärchern willstes Böötle?
Dann halte uns mal bitte auf dem laufenden, was auf Dauer die Nähte dazu sagen...


----------



## goepfi74 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Airdeck-Druckluft , Holz oder Aluboden ???*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Holz und Aluböden machen das Boot zudem Verwindungssteifer, was das Boot ein Quäntchen schneller bzw. stabiler macht.
> Wenn man also auch mal gern im stehen drillt, bzw. auch mal auf nem Fluss einem "Welle machendem" Boot /Schiff begenet- könnts nur von Vorteil sein.
> 
> Kärchern willstes Böötle?
> Dann halte uns mal bitte auf dem laufenden, was auf Dauer die Nähte dazu sagen...


das boot nicht nur die böden die sind ja rausnehmbar


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Airdeck-Druckluft , Holz oder Aluboden ???*

Ach soooo!:m


----------



## goepfi74 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Airdeck-Druckluft , Holz oder Aluboden ???*

kann man eigentlich auch auf einen airdeck-druckluftboden im stehen angeln oder ist er dazu nicht steif genug ?


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Airdeck-Druckluft , Holz oder Aluboden ???*

Letzteres...:q


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Airdeck-Druckluft , Holz oder Aluboden ???*

Ich will mir auch ein Schlauchboot zulegen. Es wird zum Schleppen auf der Maas eingesetzt. Was meint ihr wäre besser Holz oder Aluboden. Achja es soll eine Alukiste und 2 Konsolen für Stühle verschraubt werden.


PS: Sry TE  das ich kurz deinen Threat benutze ;-)


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Airdeck-Druckluft , Holz oder Aluboden ???*

Alu ist das beste... leichter als der Holzboden, unverrottbar, stabilere Verbindungen.... aber leider auch die teuerste Variante


----------



## goepfi74 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Airdeck-Druckluft , Holz oder Aluboden ???*

hab gerade was gefunden http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cE30AcDmRKo&feature=related
man kann also auch im airdeck-druckluftboden problemlos stehen .


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Airdeck-Druckluft , Holz oder Aluboden ???*

Stehen kannste- aber wie im Video gesehen ists ganz schön wabblig.
Wenn ich die ganze Zeit die Bewegungen ausgleichen müsste, würd ich glatt Kreuzschmerzen kriegen!
Für mich ein klares Ausschlusskriterium!
Aber jeder so wie er will und kann!!!

War aber ein Werbevideo für diese Hochdruckböden..... allein schon der Hinweis auf den angeblich schwierigen Einbau eines Alubodens..... wer dabei Probleme hat, kann auch keinen Gartenstuhl auseinanderklappen!

Bewegungslegastheniker!!!!


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Airdeck-Druckluft , Holz oder Aluboden ???*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> War aber ein Werbevideo für diese Hochdruckböden..... allein schon der Hinweis auf den angeblich schwierigen Einbau eines Alubodens..... wer dabei Probleme hat, kann auch keinen Gartenstuhl auseinanderklappen!
> 
> Bewegungslegastheniker!!!!




Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen, allerdings sind die Hochdruckböden nicht gar so schlecht, wie du schreibst. Würde jedoch zum Angeln auch immer einen Holz- oder Aluboden vorziehen


----------



## raubangler (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Airdeck-Druckluft , Holz oder Aluboden ???*

auf der alster hatte ich immer die wahl zwischen einem uralt-schlauchi mit holzboden und undichtem schlauch und einem nagelneuen hochdruckbodenboot, beide marke und mit 8ps.
ich habe immer das museumsteil gewaehlt.

das hochdruckboden-schlauchi war extrem windanfaellig, nicht spurtreu und einfach nur wabbelig.
der krampf faengt ja schon damit an, wenn man mit gepaeck (oder aussenborder!!) im arm, vom steg aus auf diese luma steigt.

und dann auch noch angeln???
mit haken und messer?
wo willst du denn ein petermaenchen abstechen?
in der hand oder neben dir auf der sitzbank?

diese hochdruckboeden haben durchaus ihren sinn.
da wo kein platz und gewicht sein darf.
z.b. beiboote von kleinen yachten etc.

ansonsten ist das grosser muell!


----------



## donlotis (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Airdeck-Druckluft , Holz oder Aluboden ???*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Alu ist das beste... leichter als der Holzboden, unverrottbar, stabilere Verbindungen.... aber leider auch die teuerste Variante



Das stimmt leider nicht, Holzböden sind leichter als die Alu-Böden. Allerdings haben diese den Vorteil, dass sie kratzfester sind wenn man z.B. den Außenborder kurz im Boot abstellen will.
Würde einen festen Boden immer dem Hochdruckboden bevorzugen.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Matze 28 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Airdeck-Druckluft , Holz oder Aluboden ???*

Ich habe, ein 330er Zeepter mit Alu boden.... ich bin auch der meinung, das Alu oder Holzböden wesentlich zur Stabilität beitragen. Ich fahre damit jetzt seit 2jahren, und hatte damit bis jetzt nie Probleme. Und das schöne ist ja auch, man kann auch mal sein blinker auf dem Boder liegen lassen, ohne gleich Angst haben zu müssen das da was kaputt geht. 
gruss matze


----------

